# WHY THE FASCINATION WITH KICKER L7???



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

I have read a bunch of threads on here and im wondering y do guys the the L7 is quality??please sound off..THEY ARE TRASH IF U ASK ME..:thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> I have read a bunch of threads on here and im wondering y do guys the the L7 is quality??please sound off..THEY ARE TRASH IF U ASK ME..:thumbsup:


They just don't know any better man. That's the reason guys like you and me are here, to show them the light. :nicoderm:


----------



## 79 cutty

I think a lot of it has to do with how they were just a "big thing" years ago...and when it comes to "main stream" products everyone sticks to their comfort zones and what they have seen/heard for themselves. 

It takes a little bit of a leap to say hell with it and go with a lesser known brand even though results may be clearly shown via you tube and such. 

Also, and these are just my observations, but a lot of people "know somebody" that does crazy numbers using them, or any sub for that matter and they just become fan boys.


----------



## buffitout

same reason yall are fascinated with overpriced fi lolololol


----------



## buffitout

this what happens when you call kicker overpriced.



buffitout said:


> YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. You can find l7s and l5s for CHEAP nowadays, how are you gonna say that a 12" l7 in a ported box is expensive for like $150 all day.. 2 15s in ported box you can buy for $400 all day long. how is that expensive compared to most brands out there coughjlcoughjlcough..
> 
> Do you want REAL RMS or just something a company made up? hahah





buffitout said:


> FI cheapest sub is $190 brand new(FOR THERE CHEAPEST ONE). just for the sub.. go on ebay and look up Kicker l7 12.. $209.. yet so much more expensive meanwhile $189 is Fis cheapest sub... hmmmm that doesnt add up if you ask me aha......................


there you go guys an avatar just for yall


----------



## Airborne

People lock onto a brand and never budge. You can't change a retards mind. When you blow those L7's and have to completely replace them because you won't find a recone for it I will save money reconing my subs.


----------



## buffitout

or use them with sense and underpower them like you should any sub........


----------



## OUTHOPU

It's not cost I'm concerned with, it's what I'm paying for that matters. I decided to try Fi after seeing there specs compared to name brand subs in the same price range. I was blown away at how good of a sub it was for only $185. Goes to show what can be done when your company focuses on killer product instead of killer advertising. I've heard a couple of L7's and they sounded good but certainly not the be all end all in thier price range.


----------



## Airborne

buffitout said:


> or use them with sense and underpower them like you should any sub........


Any good sub will take more than rated power. I had some RE SeXXX that Greg from RE built that were rated at 600w and I was banging 3k to a pair of them daily for a year without any issues.


----------



## 79 cutty

Airborne said:


> Any good sub will take more than rated power. I had some RE *SeXXX* that Greg from RE built that were rated at 600w and I was *banging* 3k to a pair of them daily for a year without any issues.


Just saying!


----------



## Airborne

Lol, I knew someone would catch that! I have an SA10 that was going in the wife's car but I can't wait for the new SAv2 8s to ship so I may do up a quick box this weekend for my 3000gt. I have an old directed 1500d and will have it at one ohm. It will take it all day without any issues.


----------



## Brahma Brian

Airborne said:


> Lol, I knew someone would catch that! I have an SA10 that was going in the wife's car but I can't wait for the new SAv2 8s to ship so I may do up a quick box this weekend for my 3000gt. I have an old directed 1500d and will have it at one ohm. It will take it all day without any issues.


I should have my E8v2d4 in the next couple days and Dave The Box guy is doing my box for it, I can't wait!


----------



## 79 cutty

Airborne said:


> Lol, I knew someone would catch that! I have an SA10 that was going in the wife's car but I can't wait for the new SAv2 8s to ship so I may do up a quick box this weekend for my 3000gt. I have an old directed 1500d and will have it at one ohm. It will take it all day without any issues.


Someone had to! 

Yes, I am pumped about the new SA8V2....I was very pleased with the output on my V1.....so upgrading sub, and throwing more power to it now....can't wait! Am actually going to build a box for it tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## playboi13

buffitout said:


> or use them with sense and underpower them like you should any sub........


 a quality sub can take twice its rms wit no prob.. .my two 15' diamond audio d9s were on 4k for a while.. i got rid of that car, kept the subs..they still like brand new.... and tehcnically speaking, i believe its just as harmfulto underpower a sub as it is to overpower one.


----------



## buffitout

just cause ur power aqcoustic amp you had that said it was 9000 watts doesnt mean it is. how you POSSIBLY gonna bang 3k true watts with your 100 amp alternator. end of discussion, stop trying so hard.


----------



## buffitout

and playboi how r u gonna run ur 4 5 k with ur 110 amp alternator.. ha give up guys..
let me guess you got a custom 5 alternator bracket. 
NEXT


----------



## just_a-doodz

buffitout said:


> just cause ur power aqcoustic amp you had that said it was 9000 watts doesnt mean it is. how you POSSIBLY gonna bang 3k true watts with your 100 amp alternator. end of discussion, stop trying so hard.


He has a custom 5000 amp COACH alt.

It came in a handmade purse shipped from the company on a camel.


----------



## gervais_85

^^^lmao and the amp has custom purple inserts


----------



## Airborne

Brahma Brian said:


> I should have my E8v2d4 in the next couple days and Dave The Box guy is doing my box for it, I can't wait!


we are going to fight! I can't wait for mine, but I have to wait till they get here to build the box. That car has NO space so placement is going to be a bitch


----------



## playboi13

buffitout said:


> and playboi how r u gonna run ur 4 5 k with ur 110 amp alternator.. ha give up guys..let me guess you got a custom 5 alternator bracket. NEXT


 i had two 300 amp alts, big three upgrade. two kinetik 2400 batts, 0 gauge all the way back... two zapco comp amps.. thats how.. although i wwouldnt run two 300a again.. when theyre not needed..live and learn


----------



## buffitout

sorry buddy but 1 run of TRUE 1/0 gauge to the amps still brings you nowhere near what you think you had. and you had 1 battery? lol try again


----------



## KAKALAK

fuck kicker.... Im an orion man :boink:


----------



## playboi13

. When u run 1/0 from 1st batt to second in trunk in parallel,it remains a 12volt. Then 0 gauge to each amp from the second batt, its sufficient.


----------



## buffitout

*Power Wire:

10 gauge: ~35 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <350 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <250 watts

*8 gauge: ~55 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <550 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <400 watts

*6 gauge: ~87 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <875 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <625 watts

*4 gauge: ~140 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <1400 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <1000 watts

*2 gauge: ~220 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <2200 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <1500 watts

*1/0 gauge: ~350 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <3500 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <2500 watts

*2/0 gauge: ~440 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <4400 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <3000 watts

*4/0 gauge: ~700 amperes*
Class D (~70% efficiency) - <7000 watts
Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <5000 watts

*Speaker wire:*

*22 gauge: ~2.2 amperes*
8 ohms - <36 watts
6 ohms - <27 watts
4 ohms - <18 watts
3 ohms - <13.5 watts
2 ohms - <9 watts
1 ohm - <4.5 watts

*20 gauge: ~3.4 amperes*
8 ohms - <96 watts
6 ohms - <72 watts
4 ohms - <48 watts
3 ohms - <36 watts
2 ohms - <24 watts
1 ohm - <12 watts

*18 gauge: ~5.5 amperes*
8 ohms - <240 watts
6 ohms - <180 watts
4 ohms - <120 watts
3 ohms - <90 watts
2 ohms - <60 watts
1 ohm - <30 watts

*16 gauge: ~8.7 amperes*
8 ohms - <600 watts
6 ohms - <450 watts
4 ohms - <300 watts
3 ohms - <225 watts
2 ohms - <150 watts
1 ohm - <75 watts

*14 gauge: ~13.7 amperes*
8 ohms - <1500 watts
6 ohms - <1125 watts
4 ohms - <750 watts
3 ohms - <563 watts
2 ohms - <375 watts
1 ohm - <188 watts

*12 gauge: ~21.8 amperes*
8 ohms - <3800 watts
6 ohms - <2850 watts
4 ohms - <1900 watts
3 ohms - <1425 watts
2 ohms - <950 watts
1 ohm - <475 watts

*10 gauge: ~34.6 amperes*
8 ohms - <9600 watts
6 ohms - <7200 watts
4 ohms - <4800 watts
3 ohms - <3600 watts
2 ohms - <2400 watts
1 ohm - <1200 watts

*8 gauge: ~55 amperes*
8 ohms - <24000 watts
6 ohms - <18000 watts
4 ohms - <12000 watts
3 ohms - <9000 watts
2 ohms - <6000 watts
1 ohm - <3000 watts

*Maximum Fuse Size*

00 awg 400 amps 
0 awg 325 amps 
1 awg 250 amps 
2 awg 200 amps 
4 awg 125 amps 
6 awg 80 amps 
8 awg 50 amps 
10 awg 30 amps 
12 awg 20 amps 
14 awg 15 amps 
16 awg 7.5 amps


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

buffitout said:


> *Power Wire:
> 
> 10 gauge: ~35 amperes*
> Class D (~70% efficiency) - <350 watts
> Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <250 watts
> 
> *8 gauge: ~55 amperes*
> Class D (~70% efficiency) - <550 watts
> Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <400 watts
> 
> *6 gauge: ~87 amperes*
> Class D (~70% efficiency) - <875 watts
> Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <625 watts
> 
> *4 gauge: ~140 amperes*
> Class D (~70% efficiency) - <1400 watts
> Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <1000 watts
> 
> *2 gauge: ~220 amperes*
> Class D (~70% efficiency) - <2200 watts
> Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <1500 watts
> 
> *1/0 gauge: ~350 amperes*
> Class D (~70% efficiency) - <3500 watts
> Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <2500 watts
> 
> *2/0 gauge: ~440 amperes*
> Class D (~70% efficiency) - <4400 watts
> Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <3000 watts
> 
> *4/0 gauge: ~700 amperes*
> Class D (~70% efficiency) - <7000 watts
> Class A/B (~50% efficiency) - <5000 watts
> 
> *Speaker wire:*
> 
> *22 gauge: ~2.2 amperes*
> 8 ohms - <36 watts
> 6 ohms - <27 watts
> 4 ohms - <18 watts
> 3 ohms - <13.5 watts
> 2 ohms - <9 watts
> 1 ohm - <4.5 watts
> 
> *20 gauge: ~3.4 amperes*
> 8 ohms - <96 watts
> 6 ohms - <72 watts
> 4 ohms - <48 watts
> 3 ohms - <36 watts
> 2 ohms - <24 watts
> 1 ohm - <12 watts
> 
> *18 gauge: ~5.5 amperes*
> 8 ohms - <240 watts
> 6 ohms - <180 watts
> 4 ohms - <120 watts
> 3 ohms - <90 watts
> 2 ohms - <60 watts
> 1 ohm - <30 watts
> 
> *16 gauge: ~8.7 amperes*
> 8 ohms - <600 watts
> 6 ohms - <450 watts
> 4 ohms - <300 watts
> 3 ohms - <225 watts
> 2 ohms - <150 watts
> 1 ohm - <75 watts
> 
> *14 gauge: ~13.7 amperes*
> 8 ohms - <1500 watts
> 6 ohms - <1125 watts
> 4 ohms - <750 watts
> 3 ohms - <563 watts
> 2 ohms - <375 watts
> 1 ohm - <188 watts
> 
> *12 gauge: ~21.8 amperes*
> 8 ohms - <3800 watts
> 6 ohms - <2850 watts
> 4 ohms - <1900 watts
> 3 ohms - <1425 watts
> 2 ohms - <950 watts
> 1 ohm - <475 watts
> 
> *10 gauge: ~34.6 amperes*
> 8 ohms - <9600 watts
> 6 ohms - <7200 watts
> 4 ohms - <4800 watts
> 3 ohms - <3600 watts
> 2 ohms - <2400 watts
> 1 ohm - <1200 watts
> 
> *8 gauge: ~55 amperes*
> 8 ohms - <24000 watts
> 6 ohms - <18000 watts
> 4 ohms - <12000 watts
> 3 ohms - <9000 watts
> 2 ohms - <6000 watts
> 1 ohm - <3000 watts
> 
> *Maximum Fuse Size*
> 
> 00 awg 400 amps
> 0 awg 325 amps
> 1 awg 250 amps
> 2 awg 200 amps
> 4 awg 125 amps
> 6 awg 80 amps
> 8 awg 50 amps
> 10 awg 30 amps
> 12 awg 20 amps
> 14 awg 15 amps
> 16 awg 7.5 amps


the chart is not valid to may variables in the car audio envirnment:facepalm:


----------



## Hydrohype

what are fI's? and where are the pictures of all these systems? I must say that kicker kicker 12's have been okay to me. the grey one's do okay in my glasshouse.. running of an old 600 watt crossfire.. I have a set of the black one's that were temps for what ever. 
and my cady has two jl audio' with a 500 momo.. but my lac sound's like shit.. I cant get the mid's and highs to come out to any kind of 
level to match the sub.. since I blew out my old fosgate 4.4. my daily I squeezed two crossfire Bmf's 15's with a hiphonic's 1500. 
I so dont regret that move.. i think from now on i want two 15's in the trunk or three 12's ! but fuck the newer crossfire amps
they are temperamental over priced sissy amps that cant take shit!


----------



## buffitout

where is your info coming from that tells you that thats not valid. a watt is a watt


----------



## Peezy_420

pissing contest..who gives a fuck as long as it bangs :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Hydrohype said:


> what are fI's? and where are the pictures of all these systems? I must say that kicker kicker 12's have been okay to me. the grey one's do okay in my glasshouse.. running of an old 600 watt crossfire.. I have a set of the black one's that were temps for what ever.
> and my cady has two jl audio' with a 500 momo.. but my lac sound's like shit.. I cant get the mid's and highs to come out to any kind of
> level to match the sub.. since I blew out my old fosgate 4.4. my daily I squeezed two crossfire Bmf's 15's with a hiphonic's 1500.
> I so dont regret that move.. i think from now on i want two 15's in the trunk or three 12's ! but fuck the newer crossfire amps
> they are temperamental over priced sissy amps that cant take shit!


https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...ata/0050_Speakers/product_overview.shopscript


----------



## playboi13

Hydrohype said:


> what are fI's? and where are the pictures of all these systems? I must say that kicker kicker 12's have been okay to me. the grey one's do okay in my glasshouse.. running of an old 600 watt crossfire.. I have a set of the black one's that were temps for what ever.
> and my cady has two jl audio' with a 500 momo.. but my lac sound's like shit.. I cant get the mid's and highs to come out to any kind of
> level to match the sub.. since I blew out my old fosgate 4.4. my daily I squeezed two crossfire Bmf's 15's with a hiphonic's 1500.
> I so dont regret that move.. i think from now on i want two 15's in the trunk or three 12's ! but fuck the newer crossfire amps
> they are temperamental over priced sissy amps that cant take shit!


What kind of mid tweet setup is in ur caddy, and amp


----------



## Chicago-n

No point in buying underground stuff if your electric isn't altered.
You will never get full potential.

If you're into competitions and stuff go for it.

But most people on here just want some bass, they don't care about DB levels, Tuning, ported, etc


----------



## teambassick

What a pissing contest in here.....

I won't knock Kicker nor would I ever buy it. For a daily application and at its price point I am sure there are others equipment out there. Fi/AA I support for daily and competition but, for the price point there are other equipment out there as well. I feel a lot of people on this site as other sites will always go with what is advertised and have had a solid track record. Kicker wouldn't be around still if it didn't make their customer's happy. 

I=E/R 

Instantaneously I KNOW you can get 3000 watts (actaully more like 2897 watts) clamped on 12 volts (13.2). The biggest question is for how long. For someone to say 3000 watts ALL DAY ok I'll throw the B.S. flag now. I'm not going to post charts and stats as for this forum it is not necessary and for this thread really not necessary. From I have read so far in this thread it can get technical real quick. 

For those who have researched into the car audio and tryed outside the box or "underground" I commend you for doing some research and using the internet. For those who are Kicker or "mainstream" only consumers there is absolutely nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## ss63panic

Don't sound the cleanest. But god dam they are loud ass a mother fucker if you give them enough power.


----------



## buffitout

^^^^^^^^^^^ what he said


i love re, sundown, crescendo, all them brands. but yeah i must say iv been a kicker fanboy a while, they should hire me for advertising


----------



## ss63panic

buffitout said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^ what he said
> 
> 
> i love re, sundown, crescendo, all them brands. but yeah i must say iv been a kicker fanboy a while, they should hire me for advertising


Yup they don't have the clearest quality sound... You can't play Banda or corridors with kickers. but if your into rap and you can afford to buy a good amp to power it all the way,,, you'll get louder than a w7. 
Kicker's SLOGAN is LivinLoud... Not cleanest sound.


----------



## vamps

GOOD TOPIC......so what's a good 12 inch sub in the $200 range that would sound cleaner than the L7 ??????


----------



## Hydrohype

playboi13 said:


> What kind of mid tweet setup is in ur caddy, and amp





playboi13 said:


> What kind of mid tweet setup is in ur caddy, and amp


 just some cheepy tweets but what ever they are? they are not being pushed. the amp for the mid's and highs a kenwood kac849 it says 600 watt's but does not hold a candle to the the old black 400.4 fosgate i used to have. or the old grey 4.4 that i still have in my glasshouse. I have a never before used 
cerwin-vega 400.4 amp that i could swap out with the kenwood but i dont know whats better? and this pioneer head unit in the 
cadi is hard as fuck to set. the car has not been registered or drivin in about two years. the head unit and P.Gold 6's are new. and the 6x9' Mb quarts in the rear are good. but it sound like shit. Im almost ready to surrender and drive to a shop.
View attachment 480372


----------



## Chicago-n

vamps said:


> GOOD TOPIC......so what's a good 12 inch sub in the $200 range that would sound cleaner than the L7 ??????


Sundown DC audio Fi Kicker CVX even


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

I have installed and ran all of it. The biggest thing I see is that most of the FI/AA/Sundown and so on are not sold in major chain stores that have install bays, nor do any of them promote the products other then SPl and lowrider shows. Thats why most people still dig on Kicker and the likes. The fact is nothing good is made in the USA anymore. Yes, Sundown, T3 and Fi and a few others might be assembled here but it's not 100% USD choice cuts of beef!  

For the average driver who wants something better then stock Kicker is fine, remember not everyone wants to be heard outside of the car nor do they want to spend 200 a sub, and yes I think the 8" Sundown is a very good sub and cheap enough for anyone, but most people don't know about them.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

buffitout said:


> where is your info coming from that tells you that thats not valid. a watt is a watt


 Your wasting your time here, this stuff passed up a lot of the folks here years ago. I have seen many times here where people say that somehow the newer equipment changes Ohms law


----------



## kydreamsllc

Kicker is like Sony to me, Sony built their name and established a loyal fan base years ago and now people still buy there products even though they are crap and inferior products. Kicker works with kicker amps If you put them on a true wattage amp they will blow. The only Kicker that impressed me was the Solo x, I couldn't blow a 12 Solo X even with 3100 rms at 1 ohm. But without distortion and clean watts from a walmart amp you can blow a L7 sub pretty easy, even if the sub was properly broke in.

Also in September Kicker will over entry level items at Walmart. Anyone seen a familiar trend here? Think Old School Rockford Fosgate and how bad ass they were before they sold to Best Buy. For big box retailers they hype the watt ratings to make it more impressive appealing package when in reality they wont hold nearly the watts listed on the box. Is a sad shame


----------

